# Deal: Canon PIXMA Pro-100 Wireless Professional Photo Printer $69 (Reg $399)



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 1, 2018)

```
<p>Adorama has a big discount, combined with a big mail-in rebate to make the top selling Canon PIXMA PRO-100 Wireless Professional Inkjet Photo Printer just $69 (Reg $399)</p>
<p>You must use the coupon code <b>HBWPPI99</b><b> </b>for an instant savings of $90, and <a href="https://www.adorama.com/Als.Mvc/nspc/Product/GetProductRebatePopupContent?sku=ICAPRO100">send in a mail-in rebate</a> for an additional $250 off. Also included in the deal for free is a pack of Canon Photo Paper Pro Luster (13 x 19″, 50 Sheets), which is a $45 value.</p>
<p class="fs16 OpenSans-600-normal upper product-highlights-header">PRODUCT HIGHLIGHTS</p>
<ul class="top-section-list" data-selenium="highlightList">
<li class="top-section-list-item">4800 x 2400 dpi</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Print 8 x 10″ in 51 Seconds</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Wi-Fi, Ethernet, AirPrint, PictBridge</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Print Sizes up to 13 x 19″</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">8 Ink Cartridges Including 3 Monochrome</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">CD, DVD, Blu-ray Printing</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Print Studio Pro for Photoshop, DPP</li>
</ul>
<p><a href="https://www.adorama.com/icapro100.html?kbid=64393"><strong>Canon PIXMA Pro-100 Wireless Professional Photo Printer $69</strong></a> (Reg $399)</p>
<p><em>B&H is currently showing “more on the way”, but you can still order now and wait a couple of extra days to receive your printer.</em></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## ethanz (Mar 1, 2018)

*Re: Deal: Canon PIXMA Pro-100 Wireless Professional Photo Printer $79 (Reg $399)*

Great deal on a good printer


----------

